
Lunch with the FT: Biz Stone - davidw
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/a5243058-0ee5-11e0-9ec3-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1AU8Oikqq
======
davidw
Is this for real? Or is it taken out of context or something? Makes him sound
a bit "out there".

> When I meet Biz Stone, co-founder and public face of the micro-blogging
> website Twitter, for lunch at the Cherwell Boathouse in Oxford, he announces
> with some pomp: “I insist that all my conversations are recorded and all my
> meals are chosen for me in advance.”

...

> He does not, however, entirely abandon his assumed persona of peremptory
> plutocrat. When I ask the waiter if I can sample the same butterbean and hop
> millefeuille first course, Stone proclaims: “No one is allowed to have what
> I have!”

